# Forgecraft honesuki



## Shiroko (Sep 5, 2015)

This is my first diy chef knife project. An old. Forgecraft cleaver chopped up and filed down into a left handed honesuki.


----------



## El Pescador (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh my god is this awesome.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 6, 2015)

"_filed down"_ Now that's old school! Looking good there, Shiro-san.


----------



## Jordanp (Sep 6, 2015)

Whoa wouldn't have guessed it to be a cleaver lol


----------



## pleue (Sep 6, 2015)

Hey buddy! Glad to see you on here.- patrick


----------



## Benuser (Sep 6, 2015)

Very nice indeed


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 6, 2015)

Kewl!


----------



## brooksie967 (Sep 7, 2015)

Well done on the profile of this. Looks very nice indeed!


----------

